# Fires !



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

It seems it has been a weekend for Forest Fires.

I have spent the last 24 hours worried sick about my Finca as a fire has come dangerously close to it. Quite a large one with 4 aircraft chucking buckets of water at it, but still quite small compared to the 30 Hectare fire in Murcia and the 500 Hectare fire still raging up North.

Still managed to get some decent video footage, though.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> It seems it has been a weekend for Forest Fires.
> 
> I have spent the last 24 hours worried sick about my Finca as a fire has come dangerously close to it. Quite a large one with 4 aircraft chucking buckets of water at it, but still quite small compared to the 30 Hectare fire in Murcia and the 500 Hectare fire still raging up North.
> 
> Still managed to get some decent video footage, though.


are you near the Lliber one?










RTN The Favourite Free Newspaper For The Costa Blanca, Costa Calida - Lliber fires still burning


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> are you near the Lliber one?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, that's me. 
The house stank of smoke all night !


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

djfwells said:


> Yes, that's me.
> The house stank of smoke all night !


I thought you were near there - it's perfect fire weather, unfortunately

I can't remember the last time it rained, even though it looks like it's going to so often


----------



## djfwells (Sep 28, 2009)

xabiachica said:


> I thought you were near there - it's perfect fire weather, unfortunately
> 
> I can't remember the last time it rained, even though it looks like it's going to so often


Yep, it happens in the same spot every year or so, so we were expecting it. I've got a tenner on it being deliberate.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The Green area infront of our villa went up about 5 years ago, luckily we weren't here to see it.

Every so often we see fires on the mountains in the distance, and it's quite sad really to see all the woodland being destroyed along with all the distress it causes home owners such as yourself


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

We had about ten minutes of rain yesterday afternoon. Refreshing for people but not much use for greenery or putting out fires.
After my experience of making an emergency call to the bomberos last week (which I described in another post) I have concluded we would be roasted before help came.
Now I know why Landlord Adelbert had a fire extinguisher of the old-fashioned red heavy type in every room.
We have banished all but one to the cellar but after last week I'm rethinking.


----------



## owdoggy (Jul 23, 2008)

We haven’t seen a single raindrop here for at least six weeks and, with the high temperatures, the whole place is tinder dry (again). 

Mrs Doggy used to work for the NHS where the sound of a helicopter usually meant a big case so naturally she wasn’t fond of helicopters before she got here but now she’s even less fond of them because last year we had four of ‘em flying about, with their buckets, trying to put a fire out that seemed a bit too close for comfort.

Every time we hear a helicopter or one of those little prop job spotter planes we get a wee bit nervous…….. welcome to Spain




Doggy


----------

